# Mac Herps Show - 30 March - Bigger & Better



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well folks, Mac Herps are once again holding their annual reptile show. It will be run along similar lines as last year. We will have trade exhibits, display animals, anmials for sale (between herp club members only), talks and even animal demonstrations.

This year we have moved the venue to Centennial Stadium, right next to Minto Train Station, Minto in the south west of Sydney. Centennial Stadium is a complex of 4 basketball courts in 2 halls with a mezzanine level overlloking all the courts. All up we have an area of 2,500 square metres!!!!

So that means there wil be more animals to show and more trade displays. There will be kids face painting, a lucky door prizer and of course Prize Money!!!!!

Details are as follows:

Cost to enter animals: $20 and you get a t shirt (as many animals as you want and the total cost is $20)

Cost to sell animals: Up to 10 animals: $10 and you get 1 table
11 - 30 animals: $20 and you get 2 tables
over 30 animals $50 and you get 3 tables

Trade displays: 12 square metre displays: $200
36 square metre displays $500

Entry fees: Adults $20, children (under 16) $10 and families (2 adults & 3 kids) $25

Hygiene Protocol: We will be adopting the same hygiene protocol as last year to the animal hall
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/hygiene-protocol-for-herp-shows-47708

This show will be huge.

And we have taken notice of the suggestions that have been offered after last years show at http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/mac-herps-show-suggestions-49363

* We are hiring temporary fencing to keep the punters away from the animals
* We are holding the show later in the year in a more temperature friendly environment
* We dont have control over the animals that people show but we expect vens this year
* There will be more pens and pencils around for voting
* the hall is about 3 times as big so we will be more spread out
* No click clacks as display enclosures
* We will do the voting before lunch time and show the ribbons

Now - anyone wanna volunteer to help out on the day?


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jan 21, 2008)

do u have the be a member of mac herps to enter reptiles i have a few i would like to enter


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 21, 2008)

DA_GRIZ said:


> do u have the be a member of mac herps to enter reptiles i have a few i would like to enter



No, as long as you are a member of another NSW herp society you can enter animals


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jan 21, 2008)

oh bugger. looks like i;ll have to wait till next yr maybe.i;ll definatly be there tho can;t wait.and have some money to spend for a new herp


----------



## natrix (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks really good.
Why is the sale of animals between herp club members only ?


----------



## pugsly (Jan 21, 2008)

NPWS Rule I think.

You know Ill be there pete.

I think I have 200 posters sitting here ready to go! lol.....

Its a top day, and if you didnt come last year make sure your there this year!


----------



## natrix (Jan 21, 2008)

So if I form the 'Herpy Reptile Club' , sign another person to it & print-up a little membership card,
can I purchase an animal then ?


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm in Pete. 

Can you PM me your number, I need to give you a call.

Kane


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 22, 2008)

natrix said:


> So if I form the 'Herpy Reptile Club' , sign another person to it & print-up a little membership card,
> can I purchase an animal then ?



Yes mate, as long as your unincorporated association is recognised by NPWS as a Herp Society you are in. After all, there have been a couple of new herp societies formed in the last twelve months (NRKA & Snake Ranch) and we would accept their members.


----------



## FAY (Jan 22, 2008)

Also 'Illawarra Reptile Society Inc.'...formerly known as 'South Coast Herpetological Society'..


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 22, 2008)

you know we'll be there pete


----------



## ben1200 (Jan 22, 2008)

im definately there


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 22, 2008)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Entry fees: Adults $20, children (under 16) $10 and families (2 adults & 3 kids) $25



Oops - No its $10 for Adults, $5 for kids and $25 for families - it was late when I posted that.

And forms etc are now available on the Mac Herps website - www.macherps.com


----------



## spongebob (Jan 22, 2008)

natrix said:


> So if I form the 'Herpy Reptile Club' , sign another person to it & print-up a little membership card,
> can I purchase an animal then ?



I think membership of this forum counts anyway as it's a recognised herp group


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 23, 2008)

Bump - (it appears that I will have to cancel the show to get people to keep this thread at the top)


----------



## hugsta (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh no!!! Your not cancelling the show as well are you Pete.......


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 23, 2008)

i will definatley be there. i want to become a member where can i get the form. and i might enter one of my herps where can i get the forms. cheers. pete


----------



## pbolomey (Jan 23, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> i will definatley be there. i want to become a member where can i get the form. and i might enter one of my herps where can i get the forms. cheers. pete



Downlad a form from the macherp site, posted in and we will sign you up.

Pablo


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 23, 2008)

where i cant find the forms


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 23, 2008)

ok found it but it isnt opening 404 not found


----------



## pbolomey (Jan 23, 2008)

hmmmm


----------



## pbolomey (Jan 23, 2008)

Fixed


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 23, 2008)

thank you.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 23, 2008)

where can i find the forms to enter my herps?


----------



## pbolomey (Jan 23, 2008)

Attention all, 
Details are now on the Macherps site www.macherps.com 

Pablo


----------



## Nikki. (Jan 23, 2008)

If i want to become a Member of Macherps do i have to fill out the form and send it or can i come on a meeting and hand it in ? 

Thank you  
Nikki


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 23, 2008)

couple os q's.

1. Do we suply show cages? and does it matter what type?
2.do we purches the f10? or is it suplyed
3. if we want to sell items like cage acc's how much poer table is it 10 for 1 table or is it priced diffrent to the animal selling


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 23, 2008)

pbolomey said:


> Fixed



LOL

I had that error months ago, But I just went to the downloads folder and got it that way, I thought you would have realized sooner...

I hope I can go to the show, I saw the pics from last years, looked amazing.

Wasn't everyone complaing that heaps of stupid kids went around opening up the click clack and hatchie containers and taking out the reptiles?

Should get some security, they have no right to take someones $500 gecko out for a play.


----------



## pbolomey (Jan 24, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> couple os q's.
> 
> 1. Do we suply show cages? and does it matter what type?
> 2.do we purches the f10? or is it suplyed
> 3. if we want to sell items like cage acc's how much poer table is it 10 for 1 table or is it priced diffrent to the animal selling




1. Check the Show condition for cages. You will have to supply the cage
2. We will carry out the F10 process
3. Its all in the PDf download. on the macherps site

the Show entry form contains all the information you seek. Please read it carefully as I will make you sign it when I process your entry, either selling or displaying animals.


Pablo


----------



## pbolomey (Jan 24, 2008)

DragonKeeper said:


> LOL
> 
> I had that error months ago, But I just went to the downloads folder and got it that way, I thought you would have realized sooner...
> 
> ...



Yeah I turn the report broken links function on, so hopefully it will email be any future broken links.


----------



## zulu (Jan 24, 2008)

*re Mac*



peterjohnson64 said:


> Yes mate, as long as your unincorporated association is recognised by NPWS as a Herp Society you are in. After all, there have been a couple of new herp societies formed in the last twelve months (NRKA & Snake Ranch) and we would accept their members.



Everyone and his dog is a member of snake ranch,excellent !


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 24, 2008)

Only problem with being a member of Snake Ranch mate is that they dont give membership cards so it may be a little difficult to prove to the overseers. Ite funny, our licence conditions state that animals can only be offered for sale at club events but it doesn't state that they must only be traded between club members. So if we got memberships as big as hillsong what would happen? This is merely a club event. Is it our fault that 2,000 people turn up??? Plus - they have known about petlink advertising for years now and have never stomped on it. They agree that it is not a reptile club the way they see APS, RDU etc but dont stop the advertising. go figure.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 25, 2008)

So Slatey, are you gunna take a stall again this year? Maybe some of the punters here will help you man it.


----------



## pbolomey (Jan 25, 2008)

Floor Plan as been added to the Show Details, Please check site www.macherps.com


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll bump it up for ya Pete  I'm bringing my beautiful little gal


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 26, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> I'll bump it up for ya Pete  I'm bringing my beautiful little gal



Amanda????


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 27, 2008)

She won't come to a snake show :lol: I was referring to my smaller port mac, but......


----------



## pbolomey (Jan 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## Aslan (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll be there - don't think I will be entering but will definately be there for the day...


----------



## pugsly (Feb 1, 2008)

Should be some ripper prizes there too guys.

Of course some gorgeous posters by yours truely as well!

Gunna be huge.


----------



## pugsly (Feb 4, 2008)

mmmmm...

BUMP


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 4, 2008)

peterjohnson64 said:


> So Slatey, are you gunna take a stall again this year? Maybe some of the punters here will help you man it.



i'll help man the aps stall  im sure slatey wont mind? LOL


----------



## pugsly (Feb 7, 2008)

Hobbo didnt anyone tell you?

Your on security all day, when the kids are naughty you get to eat them.

hehe

So....

Who is entering there reptiles?


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 7, 2008)

I am...I am bringing just one, just for the fun


----------



## slip_phreak (Feb 7, 2008)

sounds like its going to be a awesome day. . .I'll try get my backside out there this year because i missed all the herp shows of last year in sydney


----------



## arbok (Feb 7, 2008)

owww ive never been to a herp show before!, im so there!!!


----------



## Fiona74 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hope this isn't a stupid question.....would this be somewhere I could bring my snake to have it probed or would it not be appropriate (too busy) I just thought with so many reptile people there there would have to be someone trustworthy to do it. Otherwise I suppose I could just find someone on the day and make plans for another time.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 8, 2008)

By all means bring it Dino. We have the quarantine rooms and I am certain someone will be more than happy to do it for you.

In fact, why not put the snake in the show and then get it probed at the end when all the snake people will still ba hanging around packng up. (in fact that would be preferable because you aren't allowed to walk around with animals at the show)


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Pete 

I'm really intrested in the show , so i'll ask if we can come  And possibly join up for MacHerps .I would do anything to enter My Bredli but i dont have an enclosure i can put him in for display other than a click clac . I'm sure it would be a great experiance though 


Nikki


----------



## pbolomey (Feb 27, 2008)

The URS Offer is running out. If yioyu need and enclosure to put your animals in please let us know, There is only 2 more weeks left.

Check the site for more details

Pablo


----------



## hodges (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry to be a pain, but does anyone know of a way i can get transport up there ? as i dont think my dad can take me .


----------



## Hetty (Feb 27, 2008)

Train to Minto Station, I think the expo is right next to the station.


----------



## _Jas_ (Feb 27, 2008)

Get the Countylink bus from Bathurst to Lithgow and then take the train to Parramatta and swap trains to get on the Cumberland line and it will take you to Minto.


----------



## pbolomey (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeap get to Parra and catch a train to Campbelltown stopping at Minto the show will be on the Stadium on your right. There will be signs outside the station


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Feb 27, 2008)

i have a snake that will be ready for me to pick up around mac herps is it ok for the guy to bring it along to mac herp show for me to pick it up?


----------



## bump73 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just a quick question...If snake ranch membership counts as belonging to a herp group how do you prove this on the day if you want to purchase?????

Ben


----------



## jaiski (Mar 2, 2008)

*Membership*

Hi 

I live in the Macathur area and i was wondering how i can become a member of the Macathur herp socity?


----------



## arbok (Mar 2, 2008)

bump73 said:


> Just a quick question...If snake ranch membership counts as belonging to a herp group how do you prove this on the day if you want to purchase?????
> 
> Ben


 
i second that!

im going to be opening up my bank account before i go to the herp show incase... i fall inlove but im only a member of srsk


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 2, 2008)

DA_GRIZ said:


> i have a snake that will be ready for me to pick up around mac herps is it ok for the guy to bring it along to mac herp show for me to pick it up?



Should be Matt. Everyone is going to be buying and selling animals. I am picking up my bredli then


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 2, 2008)

If you are a member of Snake Ranch Herp Society then you must prove it in order to buy an animal on the day. If you can't prove it then you may cause the closing down of the Expo - do you want to be responsible for having NPWS stop expo's in NSW? I don't think you would be so my only suggestion is to join another herp society that actually gives you a membership card.

To become a member of macherps simply go to www.macherps.com.and complete a membership application form or come to our nest meeting - 3rd Friday in March.


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 2, 2008)

I had better ask for a new card at our meeting tomorrow night - my purse was stolen on Friday and it has my Herp Society member card, reptile license and FAWNA cards all in it


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 2, 2008)

If they can't help we have a show offer too.

*Show offer *



For everyone showing reptiles at the up and coming S.O.F.A.R, Mac Herps Show, Castle Hill frog and reptile Shows

For those of you that are saying you can't find an enclosure to display your animal in at the Herps Show please read on.......I will supply a 800 W x 444 D x 400 H enclosure in white for $90.00 with out light fittings - $100.00 with.
For anyone wanting a enclosure for the show.

If you don't display the animal you don't get the enclosure. This is a very special deal.


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 6, 2008)

So do you have to hang round until 4pm to win any prizes if you're called out?
Last time it was really hot!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 15, 2008)

I am amazed at how many people are still saying to me "Whats this Mac Herps Show?" because they still don't know that it is on.

So, I will just keep bumping this thread to the top.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 15, 2008)

I know you are trying your hardest but you will not beat me!!!

Bump!!!!


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 15, 2008)

Ha! I have been raving about this show since last year and ppl kept saying "thats ages off yet" and now I can tell those same ppl its in 2 weeks time and they look at me like its the first time they have heard about it.

Pete I don't have my Society member card but you know I am a member of North Coast group. I am on the committee. My card got pinched with my wallet and the person in charge of this part of our club is very difficult to get in touch with.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 15, 2008)

a little bump, just to stay on top


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 15, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> So do you have to hang round until 4pm to win any prizes if you're called out?
> Last time it was really hot!



No you dont Tats. If you win anything we can give you th eprize later. But if you win an animal display catergory then there is a good chance you will be there all day as you need to take your animal home with you.

Last year the winner of the lucky draw prize wasn't there at the time it was drawn.


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 15, 2008)

Anybody gonna have baby turtles? I need to bring home a baby long-neck for somebody


----------



## waikare (Mar 15, 2008)

Yea i so cant wait to go to the show i tld my missus i was more excited abt the show than going on holidays in melb 4 easter dnt think she liked tht lol


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 15, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> Anybody gonna have baby turtles? I need to bring home a baby long-neck for somebody




Arthur Weeding will have a bucket load (but hopefully will have them in more than one bucket)


----------



## Magpie (Mar 15, 2008)

Hmmmm, bucket turtles.


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 15, 2008)

lol @ Mags :lol:



Nat


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 15, 2008)

and flipper turtles


----------



## boxhead (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi can someone please let me know if 
1-- is there a meeting on the 21 st .
2-- if not can you sign up on the day .
3 what time does it start on the Sunday .
thank you


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, the meeting is on on Good Friday and you can join at the meeting. But if you can't come to the meeting on the 21st you can sign up at the Show. The show starts at 10am but there will be a big line up outside at that time if last year is anything to go by.


----------



## boxhead (Mar 15, 2008)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Yes, the meeting is on on Good Friday and you can join at the meeting. But if you can't come to the meeting on the 21st you can sign up at the Show. The show starts at 10am but there will be a big line up outside at that time if last year is anything to go by.


 Thank you .Will try to get to the meeting .
cheers Ron


----------



## arbok (Mar 15, 2008)

so stoked for this!


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 16, 2008)

Will anybody be handling my animals that are in the show? The girl I intend bringing can be difficult getting out of her enclosure but once she's out she is a lovely python to handle. Bit hissy but wouldn't know how to bite. Just hope they'll be gentle with her.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 16, 2008)

no one will be handling any display animals at all other than putting them in their enclosure and then taking them out again. Our hygiene protocol is displayed on our web site and will be strictly adhered to.

http://www.macherps.com/downloads/Show-Protocals.pdf


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Mar 16, 2008)

is it on AIRDS road?


----------



## melissa (Mar 16, 2008)

no mate, Redfern St, next to the train station


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 17, 2008)

I will be doing some shopping for other people while I am there. What's the going price for turtles? And BEARDIES, I need to find a sexed pair of bearded dragons - not fussy about whether they are centrals or Easterns, or colour so something not too expensive would be nice to find.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes you are worried Kath unless the person stipulated Easterns. Get them Centrals. Turts will go for around $80 each.


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 27, 2008)

Just thought I'd bump this back up with a reminder to those who are travelling to Sydney 

*Don't forget to pack your licenses* so you can buy up on the reptiles 

I hope our log books will be good enough because my license certificate was stolen with my wallet about 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 27, 2008)

Should be a good day I can't wait. I will have a stall there with a few thing for sale.

Don't forget your licenses and money if your wanting to buy animals!

Only 3 days!

Kane
http://klassic-reptiles.blogspot.com/


----------



## cruester (Mar 27, 2008)

Not long now.There will be heaps for sale so make sure you bring your coin and licences if you want to buy animals.I will be bringing some coloured beardeds,gillens,mertens,gippslands,adult prs pilbara cent blueys,cunnigham skinks,red accys ,and some odd bits and peices.I will also have bird eating spiders in adults and various slings for sale as well.It will be a huge day so make sure you get down and have a look. Cheers Troy. P.S Don't forget the huge raffle price .Tickets are on sale now and at the show.


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 27, 2008)

i cant wait!!! 

if im not buying anything on the day (ie animals) will i still need to bring my lic book n stuff? because since im going on hollies i dont want any animals at home alone!


Nat


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 27, 2008)

cruester said:


> ......bring your coin and licences .......



Cruester is taking Coin donations for his animals -


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so jealous I cant come :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Have a great time everyone that goes and take plenty of pic's to share with us unfortunate ones


----------



## cruester (Mar 27, 2008)

bumpity bump


----------



## chickenman (Mar 27, 2008)

question
if you sign up for macherps membership on the day can you buy reptiles? because my friend was hoping to buy her first snake that day and she hasn't had a chance to sign up yet.


----------



## chickenman (Mar 27, 2008)

???


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Mar 27, 2008)

im his friend.
and he just told me it was only between herp members.
gah!
i NEED to join a herp society. ahaha.
i was sposed to go to the last macherps meeting. but i wasnt able to get there...
so can i sign up on the day and get my first snake on the same day?
thanks guys.


----------



## chickenman (Mar 27, 2008)

ps. she has her licence


----------



## Hetty (Mar 27, 2008)

As said before, you can join MacHerps at the expo.


----------



## chickenman (Mar 27, 2008)

yeah but it didnt say if u could buy if you join on the day


----------



## Hetty (Mar 27, 2008)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Yes, the meeting is on on Good Friday and you can join at the meeting. But if you can't come to the meeting on the 21st you can sign up at the Show. The show starts at 10am but there will be a big line up outside at that time if last year is anything to go by.



Okay chickenman, if you can't read, then I can't help you.


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Mar 27, 2008)

ahaha. maybe this would be easier if explained it.
we both understand that i can join on the day [which i most certainatly will be doing]
but am i also able to buy a snake on the day, if i have only just joined.?

sorry for the confusion.


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Mar 27, 2008)

THANK YOU!
yayyy.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 27, 2008)

yep i'll make the trip to the mac herp...just for you pete...LOL


----------



## mias (Mar 27, 2008)

can any one tell me what time it finishes


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 27, 2008)

mias said:


> can any one tell me what time it finishes



4pm, possibly 5pm if there is demand.


----------



## mattmc (Mar 27, 2008)

yay jacquis coming!!!! now you all know me......big guy with the mullet and the FND........feel free to say gday if you seee meee.....refer to my profile if you dont know...

ps i just got a haircut 

cheers
matt


----------



## arbok (Mar 27, 2008)

im scared of people with mullets *cowers*


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 27, 2008)

arbok said:


> im scared of people with mullets *cowers*



It's ok Paul you can hide under my table.


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry if this question has been asked but what time dose it start and what time dose it finish.


----------



## Aslan (Mar 27, 2008)

*WEAPON *- It starts at 10am and ends 4pm...get there early mate, will be a lot of animals on display and heaps to check out...

Gonna be a great day guys and girls - spending tomorrow trying to make some enclosures look respectable for the day and i'll see you all there - hopefully meet a few new ones too...


----------



## mias (Mar 28, 2008)

does anyone have peters num im able to help at the show all day just got outta working pm me if any one has it thanks


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 28, 2008)

im gonna be the one with black and white nail polish on wooo! im flying tonight yey sooo excited going to taronga tomoro then to macherps the next day haha im sooooo happy  its keeping my mind off my prang too lol which is excellent!

im bringing my lic book anyways even though im not really gonna be buying at the day..
i cant flippin sit still! hehe

Nat


----------



## Hickson (Mar 28, 2008)

Done.



Hix


----------



## arbok (Mar 28, 2008)

wow awsome sign if people are flying down! so pumped for it!


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Mar 28, 2008)

Cheers Aslan ill be there really early hahah.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Mar 28, 2008)

im nice and cashed up and rdy


----------



## Aslan (Mar 28, 2008)

Gonna be a great day guys - not long now...


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 28, 2008)

i can;t wait will have a great day and pick up my bredli.i'm working there from 10-11 i will most likely have a shirt on that says its all good when your the big dude on it.


----------



## arbok (Mar 29, 2008)

Omg Omg 2 Days And I Got A Huge Zit! /suicide! Omg



lol oh know right before the big party


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 29, 2008)

IM IN SYDNEY

just for the expo 


Nat


----------



## arbok (Mar 29, 2008)

expo? wat expo!


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 29, 2008)

lol niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## W.T.BUY (Mar 29, 2008)

yay only 1 more sleep what time does it open. (i wanna get all the bargins) Will anyonehave bulk woodies there or painted dragons?


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 29, 2008)

it opens at 10


----------



## Australis (Mar 29, 2008)

DA_GRIZ said:


> it opens at 10



Are you just saying that Griz, you want all those bargains
for yourself don't you!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Mar 29, 2008)

can i become a member on the day??


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 29, 2008)

as far as i know u can but i you'd probably have to ask peterjohnson or someone else in the mac herps


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 29, 2008)

I just asked Gills, he said so long as you have your license, if you sign to Mac Herps on Sunday you will be able to buy animals.

I am at PJ's house now Matt, so will cya tomorrow


----------



## gillsy (Mar 29, 2008)

Just confirming, please remember your licenses.

Licenses will need to be produced to buy animals. 

The link below are some animals that will be found at the show.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/my-new-camera-79081#post1112196

Will have over 90 animals on display including vens.

Come one come all.


----------



## gillsy (Mar 29, 2008)

​*4th ANNUAL REPTILE SHOW*

*Sunday 30th March 2008*​*Exhibit set up Saturday 29th - doors open 10am to 4pm*​​*GENERAL ENTRY FEE*​Adults $10
Kids $5 under 12
Familes $25 (2 Adults & 3 Kids) 

With prizes in excess $1,000 for the best exhibits and the lucky door prize for this year will be a Nintendo Wii. 

During the day Hot Food and beverages will be available for purchase. 

Reptiles for sale will be available at the show, providing you have the appropriate licenses you will be able to purchase or sell reptiles on the day. We have put in place our hygiene protocol, this is to be observed to protect entrants and sellers but that's a small inconvenience to contend with. 
*EXHIBITS*
Entries will be open to all type of reptiles including elapids this year we will ask for one entry per species; for example if you have 3 bluetongues, this will be classified as a single entry and house in one enclosure, the judges will judge the best one of the 3. 
A junior section has been created. The winner of the junior division will be the person with the animal that receives the highest score from the judges. The same method as choosing the winner of each of the categories. 
To be eligible you must be 17 years old or under on March 30th. You must be the licence holder of the animals being displayed and you must bring your licence books to prove it. You will also need to prove your age. 
URS is offering a limited number of their enclosures at show discounts. This offer is only available to people exhibiting animals at the expo and only available for animals that they are displaying! 
So go to www.ultimatereptiles.com.au and check out their glass terrariums and budget vivarium ranges. Tell us what you are displaying and what enclosure you want to display it in. We will then tell you what price we can arrange the enclosure for. 
Please note that you will have to collect the enclosure at the expo. If you don't display the animal you don't get the enclosure. 
_SHOW DISPLAY FEES_
$20 per display, a free Show Polo shirt will be give to every entrant. 

*GUIDED TOURS OF EXHIBITS*
We will be conducting guided tours of the Exhibits on and 1/2 hour basis from 10.30am onwards. 

*LIVE SHOWS*
12.00pm - Live Show on main Exhibit Area to be carried out by Anthony Stimson Australian Wildlife Displays 

*GUEST SPEAKERS*
*11.00am - Dr. David Phalen,*
*DVM, PhD, Dipl. American Board of Veterinary Practitioners*
Dr. Phalen is a member Faculty of Veterinary Science for The University of Sydney and currently the Avian, Reptile & Exotic Pet Camden Hospital in-house vet. 
David will present on best practices for keeping reptiles, a very high level overview for beginners and the successful upbringing of your new pet. 
His talk will involve adequate heating, keeping space, feeding and what to do to keep your pet of hospital. 
It’s recommended to beginners and people wanting to buy a reptile for a pet to attend David’s talk. 



*13.00pm - Shannon Plummer*_(Image courtesy Qld Newspapers. © Nathan Richter.)_
Shannon will present photos and stories from my recent trip to Grand Cayman Island where she volunteered at the Blue Iguana Recovery Program for two weeks. An important conservation program successfully bringing the endemic and critically-endangered Grand Cayman Blue Iguana (Cyclura lewisi) back from the brink of extinction. 
Shannon will also discuss her forthcoming book - Captive Care of the Central Netted Dragon and be taking retail and wholesale orders on the day. A stall have been setup to showcase her recent photographic series 'ORDER:SQUAMATA. Purchase information will be available as well as samples of Framed Prints, Poster & Calendars.


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 29, 2008)

1 more sleep to go,..

Just wondering is it too late if I want to sell tomorrow?
If its not too late , what is involved , and do you have to hang around all day if selling?

Sorry if this has already been covered


----------



## gillsy (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry all entries are now closed. 

Thanks


----------



## Mullet (Mar 29, 2008)

Do i need the original licence or a copy?


----------



## arbok (Mar 29, 2008)

id take the original


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 29, 2008)

wooooooot its tomor!!! yeyy sorry spellying cant be helped lol



Nat


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 29, 2008)

yeh can't wait either hope to get chance to say G'day to some fellow APS members don't know who any look like though:shock:

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## thenicewitch (Mar 29, 2008)

I have been out at Minto to set up for my animals in the show tomorrow. All the trade and breeder stalls have been set up this afternoon. 

I must say it is going to be huge!!!! 

Everyone who can get there MUST go.


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 29, 2008)

I was out there helping set-up this afternoon and all I can say is it will be big. It is a must attend event for any herper withing a 4 hour drive of Sydney.

Only 11 hours and 57 minutes till the show opens!


Kane


----------



## arbok (Mar 29, 2008)

yipeees


----------



## Shonfield (Mar 29, 2008)

im so excited haha
cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aslan (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey Guys - Today is the *BIG* day...

I finished setting up my couple of enclosures out there about 11.00pm...and the place is looking great - should be some great animals on display and some of the commercial stalls look absolutely brilliant...It will definately be a day not to miss...

Have fun guys - would be great to meet a few new APS people today too...

(I will be in one of the show shirts and wearing black/white chequered shoes - come up and say Hi)

Seeya there...


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 30, 2008)

Will be heading off to the show in a little while, first in best dressed to snap up anything good i see 

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2008)

wish i could go


----------



## Nikki. (Mar 30, 2008)

YAY!! I'm ready to hit the streets woohoo!! If anyone sees me - I'll be the one in the blue with jeans


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey, just finished setting up my new enclosure for my two new ACKIES i just bought from the show  . Strangely though i went there with $500 in my wallet that seemed to have gotten me no where so i had to go find a atm get a further $200 out and now thanks to greg beckett, extreme pets and last but definantly not least mac herps i only have $30 left from $700 but the smile can't be wiped from my face. Was a tad weird seeming i wasn't planning on buying anything in particular but a big thanks to macarthur herps society and peter for putting it on for us all to enjoy and seemingly leave with empty wallets :shock: thanks again greg and mac herps i enjoyed it very much and im sure alot of people as it was packed when i left .

Only bummer was didnt meet any aps people im sure there were alot of you in amongst everyone else though ahh well theres next time 

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## expansa1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Any Pics people?


----------



## Spinipes (Mar 30, 2008)

what was for sale? I was unable to go due to damn work.


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 30, 2008)

I seen a fair few short necked and long necked turtles few childrens pythons, various geckos, beardys, eastys, womas, blackheads, gillens monitors blotched bluies were a few i seen can't rem all and last but definantly not least were a few ackies for sale i couldnt help myself and had to have one but then in an instant i had bought my second one  i seen a fair few camera flashes goin off so hopefully there is a few pics that will be floatin around shortly. 
Heres a couple pics of my new ackies in there set up... if any1 has any suggestions on how i should keep them please pm me.

OOPs seems the photos are to big to upload does any1 know how to shrink them so they'll be able to upload onto aps????

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## mattmc (Mar 30, 2008)

twas there.......twas alright....some good lookin animals....i met jacqui and her daughter, leigh, grimbeny and mysnakesau, nephrurus and jonny and saw a fair few more.....

almost bought me some knob tails but wasnt quite ready for em  

any ways cheers pete. good organisation 

Matt


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 30, 2008)

Heres a few pics of my ackies i bought from the show and also the enclosure and setup which i also bought from the show....

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 30, 2008)

cma_369 said:


> Heres a few pics of my ackies i bought from the show and also the enclosure and setup which i also bought from the show....
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt



Ha Matt where are the fish?


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 30, 2008)

Auzlizardking said:


> Ha Matt where are the fish?


 
HA darren how is my enclosure going...had to chuck out the fish so i had something to keep em in till you deliver the enclosure for my bredli which is in the exoterra i want to house the ackies in lol


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 30, 2008)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> YAY!! I'm ready to hit the streets woohoo!! If anyone sees me - I'll be the one in the blue with jeans



Sorry sweetie but there were plenty of people in blue jeans  Even i had blue jeans on.


----------



## Shonfield (Mar 30, 2008)

not too many gecko ryan
i was hoping for more but was a bit disappointed
there was one guy there with about 5 o.marmorata and 5 N.levis levis
urs had a few n.amaye on display
a few other people had one here or there


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 30, 2008)

*yey*



cma_369 said:


> Heres a few pics of my ackies i bought from the show and also the enclosure and setup which i also bought from the show....
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


i was there and it was WELL worth flying for 
i was gonna buy those ackies and get them from brissie airport shame i couldnt though.. ther will be more when i get back from hollies!

i met one Aps goer, mr spike  was very nice, hehe i love the little card he made 
the photos and things on display were soo awsome, some people excell in photography so much especially the bullock photos haha i went back at the end and wanted a calendar or something but mum didnt want me to spend any more money so i went :lol:
i ended up with a book on frogs, and some frog call cds and a necklace & ring and stuff lik that. but i got lots of numbers and cards!!! very nice animals there indeed! (i intend on doing a few calls for some froggies and other stuff hehe)

if any of you saw a chick with a greyish skirt, and black leggings (i borrowed from my cuz), black top and a grey jacket, that was me  (sydney was alot colder then i expected lol)


Nat


----------



## Jill (Mar 30, 2008)

It was a good day. Very happy with the two Oedura coggeri I bought off Spongebob. And the feral cat pelt, so soft and fluffy.


----------



## Aslan (Mar 30, 2008)

*Mattmc* - You didnt come up and say Hi - why not?


----------



## Nikki. (Mar 30, 2008)

Yea Matt ?  I didnt see you


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 30, 2008)

was a great day. met up with slatey,neph,hazza,hobbo,mysnakesau,peterjohnson,hetty i think that was it and seen mr spike


----------



## Aslan (Mar 30, 2008)

*Griz* - You left me high and dry mate, was waiting for you to say 'Hi' and give me a hand


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 30, 2008)

lol would help if i knew what you looked like lol.probably walked past you a million times


----------



## JasonL (Mar 30, 2008)

It was a cracking show, with big crowds, well done to those involved.


----------



## Aslan (Mar 30, 2008)

DA_GRIZ said:


> lol would help if i knew what you looked like lol.probably walked past you a million times


 
Hahaha - I was wandering behind the fence most of the day on security...was actually quite good fun...


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 30, 2008)

ah ok i got a felling i seen you talking with pete because i heard pete say something like your working with griz but than i was told to work at the store


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 30, 2008)

Aslan said:


> Hahaha - I was wandering behind the fence most of the day on security...was actually quite good fun...



Where you there at the end of the day when Gillsy and the other fella had skiddie's when they where trying to get that Mulga out?

I will start a new thread with pics shorty.

Kane


----------



## hugsta (Mar 30, 2008)

It was a great day. Some really nice animals up for sale. I managed to sell a few which was great. Was good to catch up with all the regulars and meet a few new ones as well. Always great to put a face to a name.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## Aslan (Mar 30, 2008)

MrSpike said:


> Where you there at the end of the day when Gillsy and the other fella had skiddie's when they where trying to get that Mulga out?
> 
> I will start a new thread with pics shorty.
> 
> Kane


 
Kane,

Yeah, I was the bloke holding the hoop bag - that was a beautiful Mulga - VERY calm all day but a cranky little beggar when he was going back into his bag 

I didnt realise who you were til the end - I was also the guy that your little Blackhead kept trying to have a go at


----------



## spongebob (Mar 30, 2008)

I disseminated a few buckets of woodies, sold some geckos, bought a book on bluetongues and went home with a pair of Pilbara Centralian Bluies and 100kg of red desert sand. All in all not a bad day.
I thought it was well organised and a big thanks to all those involved in putting it on. 
Bob


----------



## dpeica (Mar 30, 2008)

Aslan said:


> Kane,
> 
> Yeah, I was the bloke holding the hoop bag - that was a beautiful Mulga - VERY calm all day but a cranky little beggar when he was going back into his bag
> 
> I didnt realise who you were til the end - I was also the guy that your little Blackhead kept trying to have a go at



That's my boy.


----------



## Aslan (Mar 30, 2008)

*Dpeica* - So I heard - he was a beauty - and the first animal most people saw when they entered. I was doing 'security' in the Vens section for quite a bit of the day and he was a hit amongst the punters...was great to have some of your elapids there...


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Mar 30, 2008)

very enjoyable day.
i bought my first snake!
hes gorgeous.
im in love ahaha.


----------



## Aslan (Mar 30, 2008)

*Jessie* - Great to hear - what did you buy?


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 31, 2008)

i wish that i had met more people! i think i saw gillsy, and i saw pugsly with the photos, (was kinda embarrasing mum pulling me away lol i wanted to buy a calendar) and i met Mr spike and met peter johnson didnt really see many more darn!


Nat


----------



## Magpie (Mar 31, 2008)

C'mon, where's all the bitching and moaning?
It's not a macherps expo without bitching!


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 31, 2008)

Magpie said:


> C'mon, where's all the bitching and moaning?
> It's not a macherps expo without bitching!



Ok if you want bitching here goes.....

it was poorly run cos there wasnt a table for hazzard to sit at so stalking him could be made easier 

I missed seeing Shane Black too


----------



## FAY (Mar 31, 2008)

I have some too....
There were a few people that I couldn't have a chat to because there were too many people hanging around them (possibly a plus for them)........


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 31, 2008)

I only got to wave to you Fay  Hope to see you at CARA then


----------



## mattmc (Mar 31, 2008)

Aslan...havnt a clue what your ugly mug looks like.....i could picture a lil man with warts and pimples...you talk big of yourself and have a highvoice like a jockey 

Nikki......i saw you but you was busy talking with jonny....i turned my back for 1 min and then you were gone....im sure one day we will meet


----------



## Nikki. (Mar 31, 2008)

haha yea thats right ...i was too Matt  I really loved hazzy's Bredlis , absolutely adorable
</IMG>I saw Neph,hazz,Aslan ,Gillsy ,slip phreak ,Jonny,Fay ,spongebob,Darren ...hrmmmm i cant remember :x


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 31, 2008)

It was a great day. I will be back next year  I got to meet lots of my APS friends there. Was 4 long days for us but the sore feet were well worth it. Well done Mac Herps, you's put on a great show. Got some photos to share of some beautiful animals there....


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 31, 2008)

Few more of the animals there


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 31, 2008)

And just a few of the lovely people I finally got to meet


----------



## hugsta (Mar 31, 2008)

Magpie said:


> C'mon, where's all the bitching and moaning?
> It's not a macherps expo without bitching!


 
Don't you start Mags......:twisted:


----------



## Slateman (Apr 1, 2008)

Congratulation to organizers. This type of events are dificult to run and there is so much work to make it happened. All volunteers did great job.
Well done Macarthursters.
Show was success.


----------

